# Screw rainy weather. "Black Chic" inside



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

It was raining earlier and I was bored as hell. Then it suddenly gets clear out and I spent a good 2 hours keeping myself occupied. Anyways, here's the "Black Chic"

What Trim? Badging removed: 









Smile for me Baby:









Nice shoes:









Badukadunk!:









Hotness:









Gotta love a nice ass:










I'm half tempted to paint the bodykit I have in the garage myself and slap it on her as well as the coilovers. Money troubles keep coming up and pushing the 'release date' back


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Gimme your digits girl.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha nice antennas too


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

hey now- don't pick on the wipers . The stock ones were all beat to hell so I replaced them with a larger size- I think 18 or 20".

Now that I look at those pics- I guess I didn't do that good of a wax job  Or maybe it was the camera.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> hey now- don't pick on the wipers . The stock ones were all beat to hell so I replaced them with a larger size- I think 18 or 20".
> 
> Now that I look at those pics- I guess I didn't do that good of a wax job  Or maybe it was the camera.


its the camera, the camera sucks bad.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> its the camera, the camera sucks bad.


I know. All I currently have is a camera phone  I'd love to have a digicam, but the ports on my comp (its old as hell) are all screwed up so I can't even use my scanner, much less a quality cam for it


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Now that I look at those pics- I guess I didn't do that good of a wax job  Or maybe it was the camera.


it looks good, its just the graininess of the picture, it doesnt show ANY detail.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> it looks good, its just the graininess of the picture, it doesnt show ANY detail.


Is there any programs I could get to hopefully fix that? I tried screwing aroudn with JASC last night and I couldn't get them detailed enough.

I want clear pictures


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You must have turned her on or something, those windshield washers are incredibly perky.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wildmane said:


> You must have turned her on or something, those windshield washers are incredibly perky.


ahaha, great humor outside of ot. and to answer the question of making them more detailed, no, it wouldnt work, the camera phone doesnt take good pics to begin with.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damnitt, I really wanted to see some black chics.......
Reminds me of my old Sentra. except for the wing, headlights, tail lights, rims, front bumper, and grill. 
Keep an eye out for a 98 200sx/ 99 sentra front bumper. Would look very sweet on her.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Damnitt, I really wanted to see some black chics.......
> Reminds me of my old Sentra. except for the wing, headlights, tail lights, rims, front bumper, and grill.
> Keep an eye out for a 98 200sx/ 99 sentra front bumper. Would look very sweet on her.


New installations: OEM nozzles (those LED ones were getting annoying cause the wire keeps breaking) and purple-lit cluster. I was bored and raining like a biotch but I needed something to tinker with.

Already have the VIS Omega Front and GTR body waiting to be put on. Money is tight so currently I don't have the loot to have a shop paint and install. Been very indecisive about whether or not I should be bold and enough to paint & install it myself. Plus the coil overs- but I'm too damn afraid to screw up my suspension. My friend said he could do it cause he changed his springs, but he hasn't done coilovers and I'll be damned if he jacks up my ride. 

Next on the list: Pint the rest of my interior (just need to pull off the dash/center console but can't get the damn shifter cable off), AD22F upgrade, and drum- disc conversion. Both $$$ pending. Been thinking about getting a set of summer wheels. Black spoke-style with the polished lip (I have a fetish for spokes)


Its funny how the car got the name. Heck I didn't call her 'Black chic' but alot of women I know do. My bro's car is the 'White chic', my friend with the 02 Stratus RT is 'Red-Head' so the girls that see us rolling around together called her 'Black Chic'.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There is a really good write up on how to install coil overs in Nissan performance mag. Under the project turbo 1.6l b14.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> There is a really good write up on how to install coil overs in Nissan performance mag. Under the project turbo 1.6l b14.


My buddy tried it and he f'ed up my suspension so we put the stock springs back on  I think I'm gonna go have a shop do it when I get the loot. Here's a lil 10 sec. clip of the 'black chic' chasing the 'red head'  
My buddy and I were heading back to his girls place and we didn't know she had the digicam out while she was gardening. Gotta say- it caught us by surprise.

His mods are exhaust and CAI. 
Mine: exhaust.

Towards the end I kinda gunned it after him and hit a lil patch of dirt then hit concrete again.

Catch the red-head 

He has another vid of both our cars so i'll post it up once he sends me the file.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that car looks so familiar


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> that car looks so familiar



 yeah I wonder from  The funny part is I didn't care about the car a year ago but after someone was so- what's the word- 'obsessed' with posting theirs it kinda spurred something. But she's almost done- just need paint A friend has been persistent in trying to get me to buy a set of skyline tails and headlights but it seems like too much work. 

There's something I've been trying to figure out lately about the R33 skyline: whether or not those are turn signals in the front but none of the owners I've spoken with online would divulge the information. I won't go too much into that though until I obtain the necessary info.

Speaking of which- how's the ride going?Anything new?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Couple new pics:





























Sentra and my boi's Stratus RT:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm sure you've been told this before....DROP IT! :waving:


(otherwise, nice..)


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Drop it

Nice ride


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah I hear that practically every day- I swear even the car is saying it. 

At anyrate, she'll get dropped soon. I'm currently practicing my painting skills on my old car so I can tackle the task of painting the kit myself. I don't want to lower her too much then find out that the kit scrapes so that's the only factor that's causing this to take so long. But soon....very soon.... :-d


----------



## xXSeNtRaBoIXx (Jun 2, 2005)

*nice*



Neva2wicked said:


> Thanks. Yeah I hear that practically every day- I swear even the car is saying it.
> 
> At anyrate, she'll get dropped soon. I'm currently practicing my painting skills on my old car so I can tackle the task of painting the kit myself. I don't want to lower her too much then find out that the kit scrapes so that's the only factor that's causing this to take so long. But soon....very soon.... :-d


yeah thats a nice sentra, where at in south jerzey are u? im near burlington and cherry hill. but um get baq to me on that one.


----------

